# Авиация > Работы на сайте www.airforce.ru >  Александр Бондаренко, записал Сергей Пазынич "Мои командировки на войну в Афгане"

## Mig

В небе над Гиндукушем и Регистаном

*Александр Бондаренко*, записал *Сергей Пазынич* 
"Мои командировки на войну в Афганистане"

www.Airforce.ru - В НЕБЕ НАД ГИНДУКУШЕМ И РЕГИСТАНОМ

----------

